# Unique Detail : Another BMW M3 Rejuvenation Detail



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Here we have another BMW M3 which came in for some exterior rejuvenation.
The client brought this car rather hastily and over the phone, on collection of the car all seemed well until after a few washes and a closer inspection and at this point the client called for an assessment of the car.

On inspection of the vehicle and after some PDG readings it was evident that the car had been repainted and not to a high standard with runs in the paintwork on various panels and all mouldings.
The wheels where in poor condition and had been re diamond cut several times in the past which left no room for them to be Diamond cut again, with this in mind the decision was to repair and paint the wheels in Shadow Chrome finish.

Also the brake callipers where repainted along with the hubs.

After the Initial clean and decontamination the brake callipers where the first thing to be reworked.





































Standard silver was chosen for the callipers with the addition of M decals.



















Below gives a pretty good indication of the paintwork to be dealt with, which included a little wet sanding required to certain panels.














































On removal of the rear number plate is was quite clear that these had just been masked up and not removed for the full re-spray.










Various drop backs paint runs and RDS where dealt with by wet flatting.




























A few shots after the machine work and prior to any protection stages.























































At this point the wheels where fully refurbished in Shadow chrome and refitted.. a few before and after pictures.




























After




























Once all machine work was complete the car was re-foamed and moved inside for the protection stages, customers choice was Polishangel Cosmic which was then topped with PA Rapid wax.













































































































You can keep up with our daily goings on, here on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008982270048

Thanks for looking
ATB
Andy​


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround on a very rough M3!


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Amazing work with an amazing finish

Some great skills displayed indeed :thumb:

Looks extremely well now


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That paint looked a challenge at best, a great turn round plus elegant result.

John Tht.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

That's a cracking turnaround. That was one rough m3. Bet the owner was well chuffed.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

How could you do a full respray and leave the number plate on?!?!:speechles:lol:

Nice work though!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great work on some horrific paintwork.
To be picky.....the wheel centre caps are all over the place, the little m logo should sit directly below the m in bmw.
Im only saying..........


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

That paintwork looks likes its still wet! seriously glossy!:argie::argie:


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

100% of awesomeness


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

excellent work as always andy


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nicely done...bit of a wreck beforehand eh!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

woodym3 said:


> Great work on some horrific paintwork.
> To be picky.....the wheel centre caps are all over the place, the little m logo should sit directly below the m in bmw.
> Im only saying..........


New centre caps where on order so the old ones where loosely placed until arrival:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

another supurb job, great wet sanding skill, nice one Andy.


----------



## Hainsey (Mar 14, 2015)

Great job on a brilliant car.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Lovely outcome on a deserving car. I hope it wasn't mistreated in too many other areas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WT Taggarit (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you sure that's the same vehicle? Great job....


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work, stunning car 

I'm so glad new centre caps are in the pipeline....the amount of people you see who have refurbished wheels and put scabby knackered centre caps back on astounds me.


----------



## dg_pug106gti (Sep 26, 2006)

Great Job..
How did you get on with the area under the number plate that was just masked?
I have the same situation with the side bump strips on my wee run about corsa, removed one and the same markings round it.
How would I go about correcting this best I can?


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

That's got to be up there with one of the best corrections ever!

What a mess at the start and what a transformation! :doublesho

Stunning turn around, well done that man :thumb:


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome turn round what a shambles of a respray and leaving the plates on during a respray is just pure laziness


----------



## afry (May 28, 2010)

Top work looks great.


----------



## McTaggart (Jun 5, 2013)

Where did he bring it from?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job bud:thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

unique detail said:


> New centre caps where on order so the old ones where loosely placed until arrival:thumb:


I thought there would be a logical explination...I dont know about you but little details like that stand out a mile to me. (sad, i know!!):thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it's safe to say that's a 100% improvement !


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I think I'd cry if that was my car. Great turnaround - looks awesome now. Owner must be so chuffed!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Fantastic job, kudos !

Can't believe they didn't remove the rear plate for paint, that is truly awful.


----------



## StreetShotz (May 23, 2014)

Love seeing M3's made beautiful again. Great job!!


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic work!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

McTaggart said:


> Where did he bring it from?


London.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

dg_pug106gti said:


> Great Job..
> How did you get on with the area under the number plate that was just masked?
> I have the same situation with the side bump strips on my wee run about corsa, removed one and the same markings round it.
> How would I go about correcting this best I can?


If you have a PDG then lightly wet sand with some 2000 grit paper making sure to keep the panel well lubricated with soapy water, finish down with a lighter grade paper say 3000 grit and then machine polish back checking you paint levels and keeping the surface clean, im sure this will improve the finish but take care with your levels.


----------



## DGEMMELL (Jun 14, 2015)

Fantastic Work done on this.


----------

